# Uniko levelling thing



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I m interested in ordering some of these Uniko levelling things. Does anyone have any? Pricey I know, but....

Any feedback would be appreciated.

The link below shows the product.

Cheers ears.

Russell

http://www.campingshop.it/camping/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2469&language=en


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Could have done with a set to get me out of boggy Donnington a couple of weeks ago

Dave p


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.outdoorbits.com/uniko-in-system-p-935.html


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> http://www.outdoorbits.com/uniko-in-system-p-935.html


The link doesn't work for me. Or even if I try to highlight the product from the Outdoorbits front page.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ramps*

HOW MUCH!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> HOW MUCH!


If I am reading it right £120 for a pair, I am looking for a couple at the moment and these are my favourites at the moment.

http://www.milenco.com/level-quattro-pair.html

£38 a pair only thing putting me of is the size of them.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

autostratus said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.outdoorbits.com/uniko-in-system-p-935.html
> ...


The link works from this end. 8)

steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cut bevels on a few bits of wood.

Cost = nothing.

Effectiveness = limited only by your imagination.

Storage = a bit more bulky perhaps.

Visual appeal = zero . . . so start a new inverted snobbery trend!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Congenitally stingy - that's me! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Size*



whistlinggypsy said:


> > HOW MUCH!
> 
> 
> If I am reading it right £120 for a pair, I am looking for a couple at the moment and these are my favourites at the moment.
> ...


Now those I like, I can accomodate the size and weight but stll a bit pricey.

The 20CM height it was I like about these

These seem a good price to me.....

Level Up John Cross


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> these are my favourites at the moment.
> 
> http://www.milenco.com/level-quattro-pair.html
> 
> £38 a pair only thing putting me of is the size of them.


Got a set at Peterboroiugh, £25 pr.
With our Merc 416, the wheels are too big for the indentations so have to use wood blocks as stoppers (if I leave the handbrake on, can't swivel the drivers seat  )
One bag has come unstitched.
Big but very useful height  
Patrick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My chocs as i call them are 26 years old. Made of an old plank and in two different lengths so that one can fit o top of the other. Painted silver so i don`t leave them in the grass. Also have a pair of plastic jobbies that appear too short


Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Handbrake*



Patrick_Phillips said:


> whistlinggypsy said:
> 
> 
> > these are my favourites at the moment.
> ...


Those hand brakes realy are a pain!

And all those people you hear moaning about Mercedes American Style foot operated parking brake (even fitted to Vito's). I think they are great and would be much better on a Sprinter than the hand job!

Trev.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

autostratus said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.outdoorbits.com/uniko-in-system-p-935.html
> ...


Nor me!

Tco

I have a couple of sand filled plastic ramps for getting the van up the kerb into our drive. Too heavy to tour with but they are fine, or were until the other day when the bus ran over them at 30mph, (I wasn't quick enough to get them out of the way).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levellers*

Hi

Nuke - your link did work and I used it initially in my post. Then when I checked it, it would not open.

Zeb - I used pieces of wood at present and have various pieces. The weight and space is becoming the issue.

The Milenco ones - tried those too - no good. The wheel does not fit in the recess bit and I am worried about tyre damage as I am on chocks for upto 21 days at a time.

Fiamma - they seem to skid out of the way when driving on to them.

Next....

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*a Pair*



whistlinggypsy said:


> > HOW MUCH!
> 
> 
> If I am reading it right £120 for a pair, I am looking for a couple at the moment and these are my favourites at the moment.
> ...


Can't find them for under £35 here, £25 at the show seems like a good buy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Handbrake*



teemyob said:


> Those hand brakes realy are a pain!
> 
> And all those people you hear moaning about Mercedes American Style foot operated parking brake (even fitted to Vito's). I think they are great and would be much better on a Sprinter than the hand job!
> 
> Trev.


If you want a hand job get a Renault one - mine pulls up to set the brake and then drops down flat again so the seat will swivel, you just pull it up again and press the button to release the brake - easy.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Those hand brakes really are a pain! >>> no complaints at last for Fiat x250's as you can swivel the seat with the handbrake on. 

I use old scaffolding planks free from a building site and/or Fiamma ramps. 


Richard...


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I saw them at Malvern. The cheaper ones only had 3 indentations for lift the more expensive ones had 4.
Ian


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Swivel Seat & Handbrake*

Modus Operandi Swiveling Merc Drivers Seat Whilst on Ramps.

1. Mount ramps in reverse ( lower gear helps better positioning precision)
2. Leave in reverse gear.
3. Swivel seat a few degrees to release locating peg. (Bit Stiff for wifey)
4. Stand alongside Van and with your right hand apply the foot brake.
5.Wee wifey inside van releases handbrake swivels seat thro 180 deg and re-applies handbrake.
6. Job done in a couple of minutes.

Which is a lot less than it took me to write this.

"Simples"
Steve


----------

